# vr6 on megasquirt wiring help



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

I searched but cant find what i need.The vr6 coil pack has 5 wires 
12v
signal 1
signal 2
signal 3
ground
the ms ecu has 1 wire for ignition coil.which signal wire does it conect to? or does it connect to all 3 signal wires??
My crank sensor has 3 wires, red ,green and black.Can someone identify these wires for me?
thanks


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: vr6 on megasquirt wiring help (crazyvwobie)*

Are you sure your ECU was setup for 6cyl coilpack/wasted spark? If so, then you should have 3 spark outputs.
Have you read this thread? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4261092


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: vr6 on megasquirt wiring help (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Are you sure your ECU was setup for 6cyl coilpack/wasted spark? If so, then you should have 3 spark outputs.
Have you read this thread? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4261092 

yes i got it from diyautotune and told them what i was running.i must be missing something but on my wire diagram it on shows pin36 for the coil and thats it?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: vr6 on megasquirt wiring help (crazyvwobie)*

You'll have to open the box to check to see if it's modified for three 'unpowered' spark outputs. Each led will have a resistor from one leg to 5v, along with a wire to an external pin. 
Red is VR+, green VR-, black is the shield and should connect to ground at the MS ecu.


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: vr6 on megasquirt wiring help (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You'll have to open the box to check to see if it's modified for three 'unpowered' spark outputs. Each led will have a resistor from one leg to 5v, along with a wire to an external pin. 


thanks ! I opened it up but did not see what you described,but im not really sure what im looking at either?This is ms2 3.57


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: vr6 on megasquirt wiring help (crazyvwobie)*

Ok didn't know it was a 3.57. That board already has the resistors I'm talking about installed. There should be locations on the bottom left (labeled pad1,etc) three of those should go to external pin jumpers on the right side. You can take some pics and I can confirm if it'll work or not.


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: vr6 on megasquirt wiring help (need_a_VR6)*

it looks exactly like this board
http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html
im starting to think i got the wrong setup from them


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: vr6 on megasquirt wiring help (crazyvwobie)*

It's the right board, it's just unmodified. You can see where it says pad1, pad2, etc in the lower left of that pic, you just need to jumper those to external pins like spr1-3 or IAC1A,1B, etc.
If you're not comfortable modifying your unit, shoot me a PM.


----------

